

Meltdown, a description of life at MIT - lightcatcher
http://mitadmissions.org/blogs/entry/meltdown

======
rxooo
Is this article only important because it was posted by a student at MIT?
Frankly, this is a description of any person with self esteem problems, being
at MIT doesn't make it any more 'interesting' or 'deep'.

